# thinking of trying gear



## showtime (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm 32 years old 6 foot an 125/135 pounds I've tried eating massive amounts of calories   and protein shakes and I'll gain maybe 10 pounds and that's it... I've even asked my doctor if there was something wrong with me an just tells me I'm healthy as a horse... So do you think I just need to stick to a 4000 calories a day diet or would I benefit from gear being this skinny


----------



## Maijah (Dec 11, 2014)

You should try to eat more than 4000 calories a day. Shit, I eat 2000+ just for breakfast.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 11, 2014)

Where did you come up with 4k calories per day? Awfully round number. For me to maintain at 5'11 and 250lbs with my activity factored in I need 3,942 calories. 

Eat more than 4k.

Chances are you aren't eating as much as you think you are. This is common.  

Steroids will not help you gain weight if you aren't eating a surplus.  Steroids don't make muscles. Food does.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 11, 2014)

At 6' 125/135, you are skinny as a rail. I'd bet if you ate 4-5k calories a day for a year and lifted hard, you could get up to 160-170 without gear.


----------



## snake (Dec 11, 2014)

Showtime,

I really think you need to look for another Doctor, something's a bit off. AAS will put some weight on you but there may be another underlying issue.

While we are throwing around calories; I'm 5'-9" 210lbs and take in about 3,200 cal a day. I will say that number can go up if I go on a Snickers and milk kick before bed. Try totaling up your cals in a "Normal" day and see where you're at.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 11, 2014)

If your 6 ft at 135lbs then 4k calories a day weigh more than you. Your not eating 4k cals a day bro...at that weight yiu dont have to room for 4k cals a day unless your eating straight deep fried twinkies (in which case you would be fat and heavier) or you have a kangaroo pouch your hiding the food in that you say your eating lol


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 11, 2014)

* 6 foot an 125/135 pounds*

Absolutely No Steroids for you.  Learn to manipulate your body with food and solid training.


----------



## Bassman101 (Dec 11, 2014)

Shit my right leg weighs a 125lbs at 6 2 lol you need to eat steak n taters everyday for awhile 125lbs eat 4k and lift dude you be cut up in a year


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 11, 2014)

can u post a pic.I never saw a 6 foot 125 pounder before


----------



## mickems (Dec 11, 2014)

Welcome to the UG. most people who say they can't gain weight are not eating anywhere near what they should.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 11, 2014)

'If' you really are eating 4k and not gaining, eat more than 4k. Steroids will not make you gain weight without calories.


----------



## deejeff442 (Dec 20, 2014)

I wish i could put weight on at 4000 calories. I eat that and then some and i am still i am hungary 2 hours after a meal


----------



## DB4L (Dec 20, 2014)

deejeff442 said:


> I wish i could put weight on at 4000 calories. I eat that and then some and i am still i am hungary 2 hours after a meal



Simple. Eat more. Be full all the time and you'll put weight on. Its not magic. 
Just outta curiosity, what do you eat in a day that is "4000 calories, and then some"?


----------



## JackC4 (Dec 21, 2014)

You need to force feed...oh your not hungry ? Too god dam bad eat.

Your genes may be stacked against you but Fuk em


----------



## shenky (Dec 21, 2014)

I know OP's gone, but  I want to reiterate:


If you can't gain weight without gear, you are not going to keep the weight you gained on gear


----------



## TheLupinator (Dec 21, 2014)

You have a genetic predisposition to be a skinny twig and chances are you don't have the work ethic to overcome it.

But, on the off chance I'm wrong, here's what you can do. You can start by not counting calories - your 4000 calories a day clearly indicates that normal caloric ranges don't apply to you bc you have an insanely high metabolism OR you simply can't count. Either way you need to stop trying to count calories and eat food every second of everyday. Food needs to be constantly on your mind - and not just volume of food, but the caloric density - high fat, high carb, high protein - we're talking fatty ground beef, whole milk, brown rice with added olive/canola oil, peanut butter, oatmeal w/ whole milk, peanut butter, a scoop of whey, and brown sugar - Ya that kinda shit


Then pick up a barbell and LIFT - Squats - Deadlifts - Overhead Press - Bench Press - BOR - Pull-ups - Dips. Pick 2 lifts and only do those on a given day until you can't move your muscles anymore - Deadlift gets its own day. That's 4 workouts. Lift one day. Rest one day. Repeat.

1 - Squats & Bench Press
2 - Over-Head Press & Dips
3 - DeadLifts
4 - BOR & Pull-Ups

Upper body lifts start with the bar plus 15lbs on each side - 5reps - add 10lbs to each side - 5reps - Repeat. Do this until you can't move
Lower body lifts start with the bar plus 25lbs on each side - 5 reps - add 15lbs to each side - 5reps - Repeat. Do this until you can't move


----------



## deejeff442 (Dec 21, 2014)

I see a post towards me.well i cant post everything.but typical breakfast is half pound of beacon.6 eggs milk and 3 big pancakes with fruit in them.i eat alot of mcdonalds.i have never had a problem getting fat
I always eat before bed usually a half a tub of cottage cheese with fruit on it.i dont worry about eating too clean.i always seem to stay at 10 percent bf.over the winter i can usually put on 12 to 15 pounds.


----------



## staxs (Dec 31, 2014)

Sporting goods store has a lot of gear..... boxing gloves, punching bags,...


----------



## goodfella (Dec 31, 2014)

I did not know it was possible to be in your 30's and be 6 foot tall and weigh 130. I mean what does that even look like?


----------



## bvs (Jan 1, 2015)

im 6'0 and got to 200lbs with low T levels. you are missing something in your plan


----------

